

Is depression really an evolutionary adaptation? A second opinion. - zngtk4
http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2009/08/29/is-depression-an-evolutionary-adaptation-part-1/

======
zngtk4
Part 2 can be found here:

[http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2009/08/30/is-
depres...](http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2009/08/30/is-depression-
an-evolutionary-adaptation-part-2/)

